# Pensacola pier report



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I know the wind is wrong but I just wanted to get an update. Water clarity, pompano???


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

mike, check out www.emeraldcoastpierfishing.com for daily reports.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Will


----------

